# Community tank friendly shrimp?



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Just wondering which shrimp are suitable for a very calm community tank. Currently Stocked are Black Phantom/Cardinal Tetra's, couple zebra danios, amano shrimp. Despite the danios being douche bags now and then to the black phantoms, everything else is calm.

I do plan on 1 bristlenose pleco, 1 guppy, and then the shrimp, nothing more. Just looking to see if i can add some diversity to my shrimps, otherwise i'll be getting more amanos.

oh yea, its a planted tank, lots of driftwood


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

cherry shrimps


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cherries and Crystals!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i would say cherries or just more amanos...cherries are pretty hardy..and cheap...same with amanos..but with amanos yolu do not have to worry about their survival or babies


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cherys depending on tank mates.
or a few of the larger fan type shrimp...


----------



## Dakota (Jun 5, 2010)

I have amano's and a couple dozen cherry shrimp in my community tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say Mountain Fan Shrimp (Atyopsis moluccensis). Cherries/Crystals and others wouls stay small and would hide all the time with active tetras and danios prowling about.

JMHE.

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Do Atyopsis moluccensis eat much algae?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I can "give"(read small small fee) you a dozen or so cherries, mixed in colour to try out in case they do well you can move on to buying more expensive all red ones. Aquaclear sponge over intake would be required to prevent that from sucking them up...Pm me if interested...


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i saw a mountain fan shrimp somewhere...man...they are pretty big..haha....but yah..try the cherries out first...especially if u have danios...they are like the amanos in my tanks(i have(i have amanos, danios, cardinal and neon tetras..otos)..."active"..hahaha. sometimes i feel sorry for the rcs, tetras and otos...since they are way calmer/shyer than the amanos and danios


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Mountain fan and Amanos


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Do Atyopsis moluccensis eat much algae?


Nope, they're filter feeders, so they pick up food by straining it out of the water flowing through their fans - very cool. Canadian Aquatics has had them available in the past.

I guess if your algae was green water they may take some of it in


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

soccer is like curling... nobody cares

where can you get these mountain fan shrimps?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I doubt the cherries will be able to produce many fry due to the appetite of the fish but should survive just fine. If you planted thick you might even get some fry who knows.
I would definately take the generous offer of the "tester" cherries to find out.
Hey maybe I could have a few hundred tester cherries to try out with my Chocolate Cichlids?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Yanga1555 can KMA!!!!!!
Somebody ban this idiot!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Yanga1555 can KMA!!!!!!
> Somebody ban this idiot!


seconded, he posted that crap in like 6 peoples threads


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> soccer is like curling... nobody cares
> 
> where can you get these mountain fan shrimps?


You can get them from pat(myKiss)


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

To add another (I believe very much discussed) question to the discussion.
I have a pretty teritorial male betta. Should I even think of trying some shrimps with him or they will end up being eaten/killed 
Kids and I really want to put somebody else in the tank, we just have him and an apple snail in 5.5g, so I guess a couple of shrimp would be the most we could think of.
We're considering bigger tank, we just don't have room right now 

P.S. If you think it worth giving it a try, I would ask for some "testers" as well 
The tank is planted, I'm working on having more plants in the next week or so. And it has some nice hiding spots in the decorations.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

With Black Phantom tetras and any of the larger tetras, you won't have any Cherries left unless you have tons of moss and dense plants of them to hide. A few Amanos may survive, but that depends on the individual fish. I had Amanos with my Emperors and Black Neons for a long time, and then I added some L333 and now all the Amanos are gone, because the L333 showed all the tank inhabitants that Amanos are yummy....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

funny thing is my black phantoms avoid my amanos, a couple times they tried to take food from the shrimps but the black phantoms lost the skirmish.


----------

